# Laufpose und Match-Rute



## green (3. März 2006)

#h zusammen,

habe nach vielen Jahren (so ca. 16) Angelapstinenz meinen Schein erneut gemacht und stehe nun vor neuen Herausforderungen. Dies betrifft gerade den Einsatz der Angelgeräte.
Mit der Pose zu fischen ist für mich damals das Interessanteste gewesen und so habe ich mir eine Match-Rute zugelegt. Ich habe einen Waggler als Laufpose montiert und mit einen Gummistopper die Tiefe eingestellt. Beim Auswerfen habe ich immer einen kurzen Ruck in der Rute und zwar an der Stelle, an der der Stopper die letzten drei Ringe durchläuft. Erscheint mir auch logisch, da die letzten drei Ringe einen sehr geringen Durchmesser haben. Dieser ist jedoch grösser als Schnur und Stopper zusammen.
Nun meine Frage. Ist eine Matchrute überhaupt für eine Montage mit einer Laufpose geeignet oder nur für Feststellposen bis zu einer Gewässertiefe von max. drei Viertel der Rute? Kann ich dieses Problem vielleicht mit einem Fadenstopper oder anderen Lösungen beseitigen?
Ich freue mich über Eure Antworten.
Gruss
green


----------



## Elfchen_19 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Laufpose und Match-Rute*



			
				green schrieb:
			
		

> #h zusammen,
> 
> ... Kann ich dieses Problem vielleicht mit einem Fadenstopper oder anderen Lösungen beseitigen?
> Ich freue mich über Eure Antworten.
> ...



Hallo green,

das scheint mir schon die Antwort auf Dein Problem zu sein - bei mir "fluppt's" seit dem Tausch ohne weitere Macken - und wie tiiieeef ich auf einmal alles setzen kann :m:m.

Petri Heil und viel Spaß bei und Erfolg mit der Um-Montage

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Laufpose und Match-Rute*

Genau so ist es, entferne den Gummistopper und montiere an der Stelle einen Fadenstopper, aber Perle nicht vergessen :m.


----------



## green (4. März 2006)

*AW: Laufpose und Match-Rute*

Hallo elfchen 19 und esox 105,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Gruss green


----------



## esox_105 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Laufpose und Match-Rute*

Wir helfen doch gerne mit guten und weniger guten Ratschlägen :m.


----------



## Seebaer (4. März 2006)

*AW: Laufpose und Match-Rute*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir helfen doch gerne mit guten und weniger guten Ratschlägen :m.


 

|muahah: |good: |muahah:


----------

